# Kitchen Drawer Mod



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I've had the Flu all weekend,







but on the bright side, it slowed me down long enough to complete the "drawer mod" I've been trying to do for over a year.







I am sooooo pleased! I ain't no carpenter, but I'm really impressed with the end result. Looks and works great! Also, this drawer is FULL length, not short like the other two. (why did they do that?) I Then took the "tip-out" tray that used to be in the top drawer space, cut the "wings" off of it, and installed it on the inside of the cabinet door under the sink. Perfect for sponges, chip clips, etc. 
Fred


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This was the last mod of season for me. I agree with you, the drawer mod is worth doing.

Thor

PS pics of the mod are in the old gallery


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can we hold you to that Thor?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This mod is one my DW has REQUESTED!

Get out the saw, head to the lumber store! Hmmm... do I need some NEW TOOLS for this? I think I DO!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup you can hold me to it



























Thor

PS - BBB you can simple reuse the slideout from the storage area.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice job, Thor. I look forward to seeing it live at Cooperstown in 3-1/2 weeks!

Steve


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Did you buy or make the drawer box? Looks great







, That just made it to the list of to do's.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,
Not a bad idea to use the pantry slide drawer rather than build a new one. Do you have a picture of the wire basket you used to replace the slide drawer in the pantry? That thing is a pest and my DW wouldn't mind a better solution for it either.

Man, I'm going to need a LOT more tools to do both!

BBB


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Must be a popular mod this week, my Dad and I are doing the samething in our trailer. That draw is a silly set-up. We are also going to make a draw for under the bottom bunk that pulls out like the draw in the pantry and the do the samething in the closet to better utiliz that space as well.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok, I give up. Dummy here. How do you release the pantry drawer slides to get the drawer out. Doesn't it latch somewhere? I can't find it.









drifter


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

DH did this mod just a couple of weeks ago and it is WONDERFUL! Uhm, he had to get some new tools too BBB, so it must be contagious...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

As BBB stated I simply reused the pantry slide and replaced with an under mount wire basket. The pantry slide and bearings work very well. You only need to shorten the slide.










To release the pantry slide you will have to fully extend the slide and press 2 little black plastic levers on each bearing. This releases the lock. You can see the plastic piece in the big picture that is posted. It is right where the 2 halves of the bearing meet.

Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mods look great Thor, I may have to use that wire basket on the door thing.








Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...
Did you have to use wall anchors to attach the shelving in the pantry?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon

I cannot exactly remember what I used. I know I did not use wall anchors. I used 3/4" or 1" wood screws. I know I used 6 per shelf. 2 in the back and 2 on each side. I used the eyelets (I think that is what they are called...the are similar to what use use to fasten cable)
I used 12" , 16" & 20" wiring shelving based on location and turned the shelving upside down. This way the 90 degree lip face up so the cans, food, chips etc do not slide off while travelling.

I will post some close-up on the weekend. Any particular area you want me to photograph?

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Thor,
As usual I had to do it the hard way. I found them though.

Much obliged
drifter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Follow-up from the kitchen drawer mod to the bathroom door mod. The 1st pic so the hinge change to allow the door to open normally instaed of tipping. The 2nd pic shows how extra space gained by securing the water lines and adding 2 elbows
to prevent the lines from being stressed.



















Thor


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I was just talking to DH about doing both the kitchen and bathroom mods, last week. I cant wait to show him this when he gets back from Kuwait. The honey do's are starting!








I dont get why they did things like that anyway. I cant believe that laundry area is enough for any family!








sally


----------

